# Themen verschwinden?!



## Dok (6. Dezember 2003)

Da ich immer wieder mal Mails bekomme worin gefragt wurde warum so viele Themen gelöscht werden ich das aber nicht nachvollziehen konnte bin ich wohl jetzt der Lösung ein stück näher.

Bitte achtet darauf wie die Einstellung des Forum ist, wie viele Themen überhaupt angezeigt werden sollen (siehe Bild).

Auf jeden Fall haben wir die gelöschten Themen so wiedergefunden!


----------



## meeresfee (6. Dezember 2003)

na prima, da sind sie ja wieder! Oh Wunder! sehr schön! Toll!


----------



## Achim_68 (8. Dezember 2003)

Sorry, dass ich mich erst jetzt zu Wort melde, aber ich habe an Wochenenden immer Internetfrei ............



Mann, Mann, Mann hatten Sie uns nicht versprochen zu verschwinden??? Da war doch was mit: ".... löschen sie meinen Account und alle Beiträge, blahblahblah..."
Was wollen Sie hier??? 
Rumstänkern??? 
Dem AB die Rechtsanwälte auf den Hals hetzen?

Ich kann diese Verbohrtheit nicht nachvollziehen....wenn Sie schon nix Besseres zu tun haben, üben Sie doch wenigstens, wie man "alte" Beiträge wiederfindet.....

Da nach meinem Posting einige Missverständnbisse aufgetreten sind möchte ich klar machen, dass ich nicht Hecht 24 anspreche ( sorry Albert, ich meinte dich nicht ) sondern Herrn Uwe Bernecker. Tut mir leid wenn es zu Irritationen gekommen ist - Achim_68  am 11.12.2003


----------



## peter II (9. Dezember 2003)

apropos verschwinden: seit ´heute kann ich die einzelnen themen der verschiedenen Boardseiten nicht mehr aufrufen, zumindestens auffe Arbeit: Woran liegt das wohl oder nur ein vorübergehendes Problem (HOFFENTLICH)#h


----------



## Dok (9. Dezember 2003)

Bis jetzt sind mir derartige Probleme noch nicht zu Ohren gekommen.
Welcher Browser macht denn die Zicken?


----------



## peter II (9. Dezember 2003)

ich bin nicht so der internet held...ich glaube netscape ( ist das ein browser??);+


----------



## arno (9. Dezember 2003)

Moin!
jau brauser und explorer!!!
Ist auch  viel besser als der ewige Aufhänger" Internetexplorer " !!!


----------



## peter II (10. Dezember 2003)

... also besonders witzig kann ich das nicht finden; habe bei der Arbeit wie vermutet netscape. da ich da nichts runterladen kann ( Kollege sagte irgendwas von FLASH oder so) wars das jetzt wohl mit dem Board für mich... KANN DAS GEWOLLT SEIN?????:c


----------



## marschel (10. Dezember 2003)

Hi Peter,

Ich betreibe beide IE6 und Netscape 7.1...

Bei Netscape kann ich z.B. meine Banksoftware nicht starten, dazu brauche ich dann einen sogenannten PLUG-IN....

Das ist ein kleines Treiber-Programm was im Hintergrund arbeitet und viele Funktionen erfüllt zur Darstellung von z.B. Flash....

Also in Kurzform: dann hast Du ein Treiberproblem....sprich, es fehlt Dir einer für die korrekte Darstellung. Den brauchst Du...


----------



## Dok (10. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe keine Ahnung was da schief läuft.
Flash setzten wir jedenfalls *nicht* ein und werden das auch in nächtser zeit nicht tun.

Schreib mir doch bitte mal welche Version von Netscape das ist und gib mir mal irgend einen Link der nicht geladen wird. Damit ich das mal testen kann.
Gibt es irgendeine Fehlermeldung? z.B. unten in der Statusleiste?


----------



## peter II (10. Dezember 2003)

...zunächst ma soviel: die Themenübersicht der verschiedenen Boardthemen kann ich noch aufrufen. Klick ich dann zb. das Meerforellen un... an erscheint nur noch die Taskleiste oben und das Hintergrundbild mit den Fischen... sonst NIX, es fällt auch auf das in dem vorgenannten borad seit tagen kaum was los ist... bin wohl nicht allein mit dem problem?! ansonsten muss ich morgen bei die Arbeit noch mal schauen, wie gesagt bin nicht der experte und unsere edv orga frage ich besser nicht


----------



## Dok (10. Dezember 2003)

Hmm, sehr komisch. Lösche evtl. mal den Cache vom Browser...?!


----------



## hardliner (10. Dezember 2003)

Habe mir gerade mal Netscape gezogen und kann keine Probleme feststellen.
Liegt wahrscheinlich am Browser, er hat bestimmt noch Vers. 4.78


----------



## hardliner (10. Dezember 2003)

So, Netscape 4.78 auch mal gezogen, folgendes Ergebnis:
PeterII, sieht das bei Dir auch so aus?


----------



## wildbootsman (10. Dezember 2003)

@Achim_68

Ich verstehe die Aggresssionen nicht. Oder der Beitrag sollte es verständlich darlegen. Ich denke es geht um den gegangenen Moderator hecht24 oder???


----------



## hardliner (10. Dezember 2003)

wildbootsmann, lass gut sein.
Sieh mal bei meeresfee nach, da steht gesperrt, das hat bestimmt seine Gründe, warum Achim so in die Luft geht. 
Lass uns lieber das Problem von peterII lösen #h


----------



## wildbootsman (10. Dezember 2003)

Also gut zum Problem,

es könnte sein das es gar nicht am Client liegt, sonder der Proxy der die Seiten nicht mehr durchläßt. Ich hatte die letzte Woche bei einem Kunden dieses Problem. Die Startseite ging und dann war Schluß.

JK


----------



## Dok (10. Dezember 2003)

Das würde mich genauer Interessieren.
Ich sitze ja auch hinter einem Proxy und hatte noch keine deratigen Probleme.

Wo hing es denn da genau?


----------



## wildbootsman (10. Dezember 2003)

Sobald ich auf heutige Themen oder mein Profil gehen wollte, bekam ich eine Fehlermeldung und einen Hinweis, dass diese Seiten nicht zugelassen sind. Die Startseite ging aber. Erstaunt war ich, dass in München (Kunde ist da) auch das Board im Proxy vermerkt war.
Oder es war etwas technisches seitens des Boardes (aber davon bin ich zu wenig Profi?)

JK


----------



## peter II (10. Dezember 2003)

...zunächst mal DANKE für die freundliche Hilfestellung #h 
wie löscht amn den "cache vom Browser"?
@hardliner : wie gesagt bei mir ist die Seite bis auf die grüne "Überschrift" komplett leer!
Viel am rumbasteln ist da nicht, da ich wie gesagt inner Bank da auch nicht "rumspielen " darf!!!!! :g


----------



## hardliner (10. Dezember 2003)

Speziell Netscape hat schwierigkeiten (die älteren Versionen) mit Style Sheets.
Ich denke das es daran liegt. Wenn ich von der Forenübersicht(mit Netscape 4.78) in ein Unterforum gehe, habe ich auch nur die grüne Linkleiste.


----------



## hardliner (10. Dezember 2003)

Sieht dann so aus:


----------



## Dok (10. Dezember 2003)

Dann können wir aber nichts anderes tun, als zu einem aktuellem Browser zu raten. Ohne css sind die Seiten nicht zu händeln!

Aber hat der nur mit einigen Befehlen Problme?


----------



## peter II (10. Dezember 2003)

fast genau so nur das die Überschrift doch noch ganz rübergeht. Frage morgen mal nach was für eine Version wir haben.:a :s


----------



## hardliner (10. Dezember 2003)

@ Dok,
schau mal hier:
http://www.css-technik.de/details/31/5/CSS-Browser-Bugs.htm
Hilft vielleicht...
Oder das:
http://www.styleassistant.de/tips/tip52.htm
Aber der ist mittlerweile Uralt (Browser), lohnt keine Umstellung...


----------



## hardliner (10. Dezember 2003)

Hier noch ein Link, in Englisch:
http://css.nu/pointers/bugs-nn.html
Da steht jeder Befehl in einer Tabelle aufgeführt.


----------



## peter II (11. Dezember 2003)

n'Abend ich habe netscape 4.78 oder so. Ändern kann ich da nichts . Zum einen weil ich mich nicht auskenne zum zweiten weil ich , wie gesagt, inner BANK arbeite und das bestimmt Ärger geben könnte. So muss ich mich wohl damit begnügen abends reinzugucken ( zumal man uns gerade noch mal klar gemacht hat das das Internet für private Nutzung nicht erlaubt ist....#w


----------



## hardliner (11. Dezember 2003)

Naja, nu haben wir wenigstens das Problem lösen können.#h


----------

